# Critique my Shepherd :)



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

His name is London, he's 6 months old. I know he's a bit young to judge, but I plan on breeding him in a year and a half if he's still very healthy. His disposition is great. What are your opinions of his overall appearance? He's still young and has a lot of filling out to do. He's in his lanky awkward teenager phase.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't critique but he sure is handsome and looks just like Eugene!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

you're going to breed him on looks?

Think twice, please.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't critique either but he looks just like my six month old Sinister!

Handsome boy you have there!!


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

Like I said, 'if he's very healthy'. Since I'm online, his looks are the only thing to go by here.


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

I also said that he has an excellent disposition..


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

still not enough
cute pup tho


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

I have many reasons, but this post wasn't about them. Why is it that it's assumed I'm an irresponsible breeder for asking people's opinions on his appearance? It's silly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sdavi116 said:


> I have many reasons, but this post wasn't about them. Why is it that it's assumed I'm an irresponsible breeder for asking people's opinions on his appearance? It's silly.


Um...Maybe because you said you were going to breed him? :crazy:

http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/how-to-select-a-breeder.html


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

I'll be sure to leave that out or write an essay next time.


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

I understand the reasons for breeding are to improve the breed, and what to look for. When I wrote this, I decided to only ask for an opinion on his appearance, because that is the only opinion I can really get online. I'm waiting until after he's OFA certified, and I'm making sure he's in perfect health before breeding him. He's a strong, fearless dog. Extremely intelligent. I've had him trained to close cabinet doors/drawers, to open doors around the house, heel, all the basic commands, push in chairs etc by the time he was 4 months old. He's very easy to work with, loves people, and is naturally protective when a real threat occurs. I believe he's a very gorgeous dog, I just think it's nice to have another opinion on his form and colours from other German Shepherd lovers out there. I would like to breed him because he is my service dog, and I would like to buy a healthy OFA approved female with good bloodlines, and the same disposition. I am set on training service dogs in the future, and would like to have good quality dogs to work with. I've always found that German Shepherds are the easiest breeds to train and can learn just about anything. I've been training for the past 6 years.


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

He also has an excellent bloodline.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

you described very good pet qualities not breeding material
if you truly want to go about breeding the right way
he should have some basic titles already and working towards more
my dog is perfect too and well trained and handsome and healthy 
heck most our dogs are! 
doesnt mean they are fit to breed

btw you can train all day and night but until you start titling your dogs you really dont know what you truly have


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I'll put him into dog shows once he's older and see where it goes.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sdavi116 said:


> He also has an excellent bloodline.


Post his pedigree.


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

I don't have a scanner. I got him from Summerview Shepherds. Reputable breeder. Both parents are from good lines (Molson, Lacey). He is CKC registered, and his parents are OFA certified with no history of joint issues/ genetic health issues down the line. 

Summerview :: German Shepherds :: Ontario, Canada :: German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherds, German Shephard pictures and much more!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think I would call that a reputable breeder or good lines. ..... no titles and oversized dogs are one of my biggest pet peeves. I see too many joint issues with the breed as it is. Since males should be 85 lbs MAX per standard and females 75 lbs, why anyone would want a 110 lb dog outside of some macho status symbol is beyond me. A large dog is not an athletic dog therefor is not an appropriate working dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

didn't see anything about health tests on those dogs except one of the dog's hip test was just some vet signing a paper saying their opinion was no HD. Also saw nothing on OFA? but Idk the name of your pup's parents - none of their site listed dogs were on ofa


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

anyway your puppy is cute and if you want someone to critique him you need a stacked picture of him


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

When I get my next Shepherd, is there a breeder that you would recommend?


----------



## Sdavi116 (May 28, 2014)

I was sent a copy of the OFA certificates of both parents in the mail. The main issue I have with the breeder is how she hasn't updated the site.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

cute pet quality dog
not good breeding quality lines imo but good pet lines i am sure
when breeding any breed you need to choose examples that exemplify what that breed is supposed to be and as others said a 100+ oversized example is not a good breed representative for this particular breed


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want to get a legitimate critique of your dog, you need a good stacked photo and ideally a clear head shot.

Check this article out to see how the German Shepherd is stacked for proper evaluation:
The GSD Stack - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I moved this thread to the Pictures forum. If you want a critique, please share a stacked photo. It's difficult (or unfair) to critique a dog that is not setup in a way that is useful for critiquing.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/113267-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

A former neighbor of mine had two dogs from this breeder. While they were beautiful and intelligent like your boy, I wouldn't call them reputable or breed worthy... just my own opinion/experience.


----------



## W1nNTus3R (Jul 9, 2015)

Sdavi116 first and foremost opinions here are just that opinions. Today's dogs need to be tested by their owners. Everyone and their uncle on here can say this and that. What speaks is what the dog can preform and complete.

Now that being said your dog is, by view, a great looking GSD. To get the real opinion that matters get one by an unbiased C.K.C. or A.K.C judge and put him through conformation. It's not up to the breeder to do this its up to you and your dog. It's an investment. 

Who am I ... I am CH Summerview's Wylde River Eden's owner. River got his championships both American and Canadian by 13 months old. Yes after 3 months of showing ... Summerview also has another champion Summerview's Bary. They weren't on the web site for a reason. The breeders didn't want the public, but clients only to know. FYI River got his CHAMPIONSHIP in CANADA in 1996. Summerview has also other titled dogs again, Rita and Jim prefer to keep it to the owners. I have changed that on their website.

Also, I designed the original as well as the newly updated website for Summerview. I was out of touch with Rita and Jim till now. If you wish for more information about conformation or Schutzhund let me know. BTW River also was Schutzhund trained ... My point is paperwork is OK ... but its just that paperwork. Why I say this, is this you can have every TITLE and piece of paper certifying this and that, but let your dog out and Lyme, lepto, or any of 100's of things can possibly go wrong. It doesn't mean anything until you invest in you and your dog, that's when you know if you have a dog worthy of breeding. It's not on the breeder to work the dog, its up to you ... As for trust, Summerview produces bar NONE the best tempered dogs I have come across in 25 years and I have owned 11 GSD's.

Again its your dog himself that will prove worthy. You have to invest and work with him, that's how you find out. Your Summerview is a good dog, to make him great take the time to work him.


----------



## W1nNTus3R (Jul 9, 2015)

Opps sorry wrong date posted ... not 1996 but 2006.

As for submitting a STACKED picture lol ... I have puppy pics of 8 week old puppy Razin "STACKED" ... you need the opinion in person. The best to do these are C.K.C. and A.K.C. judges.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

W1nNTus3R said:


> Sdavi116 first and foremost opinions here are just that opinions. Today's dogs need to be tested by their owners. Everyone and their uncle on here can say this and that. What speaks is what the dog can preform and complete.
> 
> Now that being said your dog is, by view, a great looking GSD. To get the real opinion that matters get one by an unbiased C.K.C. or A.K.C judge and put him through conformation. It's not up to the breeder to do this its up to you and your dog. It's an investment.
> 
> ...


What dogs have schh titles and which titles? And yeah...
most breeders DON'T want the public to know about the accomplishments of their breeding dogs..

Also, owning 11 dogs is not the same as gaining a wide knowledge (imo) of breeding, genetics,temperaments, drives, nerve, workability, etc. Via working, training, and titling, dogs. I don't particularly like show lines that only do conformation shows and nothing to really test the temperament. Not just how's the dog in the home and on walks or how smart it is to learn parlor tricks. But really testing the dog, putting legitimate pressure on it it, etc...it is a working breed after all. Shouldn't it be able to work, not "just" be a great dog....if it's going to be bred I mean.


----------



## W1nNTus3R (Jul 9, 2015)

DaniFani, you are absolutely correct. Hence why I said he/she must work the dog. The dog will be the determining factor, the pedigree of the parents are justification for breeding and producing he/she's dog. The problem that ultimately determines the dog worthy of passing on traits is obtain the titles. Conformation is EXTREMELY important to meet the standard appearance, height, weight, temperament guidelines, THE BASICS to the breed. Shutzhund determines protection, obedience, and workability. Agility determines extreme performance. Again, each have their own values, as well as their own merits. 

I have seen top rated Shutzhund titled animals produce garbage offspring. Again paperwork is just that paperwork of what the PARENTS did. The real determining factor is the dog itself. Work him, work with him, and most of all have fun doing it.


----------

